# Husoy, Senja



## Katzenfisch (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo Boardies,
da wir dieses Jahr Anfang August eine Woche nach Husoy (kleine Insel bei Senja) fahren und ich keine Ahnung habe, wie das Angeln dort so ist,wollte ich mal fragen, ob einer von Euch schon dort war (oder vielleicht in der Nähe) und ein paar Tips für mich hat. Gibt dann auch einen Reisebericht, wenn wir ein paar Fische fangen.
Freue mich über Antworten.


----------



## nordman (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Husoy, Senja*

in der norwegenrubrik wirst du da mehr erfolg haben. hier wird deine anfrage wohl untergehen.


----------

